# Trim level



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

There is an Lt model for the gassers. The diesels in any car, Passat, cruze, jetta, golf always come with all the extras. You're paying a premium for the diesel so you need to get your money out of it. Probably one of the reasons they hold their value so well as well


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

attrapereves said:


> From what I understand, the Diesel is basically an LTZ trim. Has there been any talk to release an LT trim? You could save a few grand by having cloth seats and 16" wheels.


I think the Diesel is closer to 2LT trim although neither the 2LT nor the LTZ exactly match up with the Diesel. GM's thinking may be that people willing to pay a $2,500 or so premium on a Diesel are also more likely to be willing to go for an upper trim model. Hybrids had tended to start out fairly loaded or upper trim too but that's changing a bit.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

As of yet there is no word on releasing any other trim levels of the diesel, its a 2LT on the inside with a diesel powertrain and if im not mistaken it has the eco's active grille shutters.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I doubt they will release a lower trim level any time soon. Who knows what MY '16 will hold though.


----------



## attrapereves (Jan 6, 2014)

Based on the trim comparison tool on Chevy's website, it does seem like the LT2 and Diesel are fairly similar. There isn't that much difference between an LT2 and LTZ. I only wish the diesel were available with a manual transmission.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

attrapereves said:


> I only wish the diesel were available with a manual transmission.


you and everyone else mate.


----------



## attrapereves (Jan 6, 2014)

tracepk said:


> you and everyone else mate.


I like the Cruze diesel more than any other diesel on the market. But I'm almost tempted to buy a VW simply because of the manual.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yupp, the diesel is a 2LT trim level.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

i wish the diesel had the ltz push button start. actually hurts my feelings that it doesnt


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

money_man said:


> i wish the diesel had the ltz push button start. actually hurts my feelings that it doesnt


1. Buy Parts
2. Install Parts
3. Take lots of pictures
4. ???
5. PROFIT!!!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Couldn't do it to a car I've only owned for 4 months


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

attrapereves said:


> Based on the trim comparison tool on Chevy's website, it does seem like the LT2 and Diesel are fairly similar. There isn't that much difference between an LT2 and LTZ. I only wish the diesel were available with a manual transmission.


Canadian 2015 diesel cruze gets manual as standard equip. there all from Lordstown so I can`t see why you guys too the south won`t get them as well.


----------



## attrapereves (Jan 6, 2014)

oilburner said:


> Canadian 2015 diesel cruze gets manual as standard equip. there all from Lordstown so I can`t see why you guys too the south won`t get them as well.


That would be nice. The manual transmission already exists on the diesel in Europe.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

money_man said:


> i wish the diesel had the ltz push button start. actually hurts my feelings that it doesnt


:iagree:


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

oilburner said:


> Canadian 2015 diesel cruze gets manual as standard equip. there all from Lordstown so I can`t see why you guys too the south won`t get them as well.


Unfortunately this kind of thing happens all the time. For example, the US VW Passat SEL (top trim level) only comes in DSG but the Canadian market also gets a manual. The reason the Canadian government mandates certain items like offering a manual in particular where as the US government does not.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's why Canada is better


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

money_man said:


> i wish the diesel had the ltz push button start. actually hurts my feelings that it doesnt


AND CLIMATE CONTROL!! smdh - everything else is there, not even on option on the CTD.


----------

